# Hello from Edmonton



## Kristian (May 6, 2017)

My name is Kristian and I finally got around to looking at what it would take to mess with metal and found this site!  I have essentially no experience with anything metal working but am really interested in melting the stuff down to see what I can make.  Since I don't even know what to ask, any tips, tricks and warnings would be greatly appreciated.  I hope that before the summer ends and I am back at university I will have learned some cool things.


----------



## Janger (May 7, 2017)

Hi Kristian. welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jwest7788 (May 9, 2017)

Look into aluminum lost foam casting! I've never even tried it, but it said to be fairly straight forward, and also perfectly matches your interest of "melting stuff down"!

JW


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 16, 2017)

Hi Kristian. Welcome.  Have you ever seen any of the Fire Ant casting vids on you tube such as: 





  ?

We don't think have real Fire Ants in Alberta (between the cold weather and the downturn in the oil patch most ants go elsewhere). But I love those castings. I wish I had room to add another area of metalworking to my life, but I'm packed up with tools as is.

Please post your learnings and progress as you get deeper into "melting."


----------



## Bofobo (May 17, 2017)

I am convinced that our own local ant populations create colonies of considerable size (2' mounds of pine needles on the surface alone) but to start Ive began "directing" the colony of tiny ants in my yard to have just one entrance under a stone and come fall this year I'll post what I cast. 

I suggest watching videos .. Hours and hours of video on you tube, also read comments on said videos, many helpful tips and safety nazis to provide input on the  content.

I Look forward to seeing what you accomplish in the forge and foundry section


----------

